# Help! IUI tomorrow and need help calming DH down



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey all!

I'm wondering if you can help. We're due our third IUI appointment tomorrow and for the last two times we've tried, we've not been able to proceed because DH hasn't been able to produce a sample on the day.

We've tried both going to clinic and doing it, and doing it at home but he gets himself so worked up that he can't rise to the occasion which means doing the five finger shuffle (sorry for TMI!) is impossible.

Our nurse's only suggestion was to go and get some valium, which he has done and he's also invested in a naughty mag to help but I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions?

Also, if he's not able to proceed does anyone have any suggestions on how I can make him feel better about the whole thing? I know he feels the burden of both of our expectations, and I know that makes it worse and I really want him to understand that I in no way blame him or resent him for it. We're in this together and we both have issues and we know that although we'd love a baby naturally, this is the hand we've been dealt and the way that we have to go to get what we want.

We do have a private consultation a week on Saturday and to be honest, I'm focusing on that and seeing this as a dummy run but he's putting so much pressure on himself.

Thanks for any advice!x


----------



## Cherryberry123 (Feb 4, 2013)

That must be really tough for you both to deal with. I jut left hubby to it, he didn't even want me in the house so I waited in the car! He needs to just try and relax, I know that's easier said than done.  The mag is probably a good idea, hopeully that will do the trick. Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Cherry! Yes it is a bit of a nightmare but we're trying to keep positive! Fingers crossed hey?!xx


----------

